
Why this archeologist believes New Brunswick is home to a lost Viking settlement - drpgq
http://nationalpost.com/news/canada/according-to-new-findings-new-brunswick-may-have-been-home-to-a-lost-viking-settlement
======
drpgq
Makes you wonder if with a bit of luck, the Viking presence in North America
could have been a lot more. NB is certainly more hospitable than Iceland or
Greenland (or Newfoundland for that matter).

